# NC Coastal Fishing Continues To Improve.



## NCbassattack

The Fall blitz along our coast is really getting ramped up, and with cooler weather coming in this weekend, it will only get better! Now's the time, guys, so come on down and get in on the action. Spotted seatrout, red drum, flounder, stripers and everything else














will be chewing for the next four to six weeks.


----------



## NCbassattack

This is going to be my last post here. Thought I'd leave you with some catch info I learned today. The major bite down there right now is spotted seatrout, including many citation sized fish.
Don't forget good striper fishing is right around the corner.
Just hope my posts over the last few years have been helpful to all of you 

that made it down here to fish. I enjoyed my time here on the site and met some really great folks.
Take care of yourselves, and good fishing!


----------



## Doboy

NCbassattack said:


> *This is going to be my last post here.*


*
WHAT!!!??? 
You mean, until you catch your next BIG BASS!?

ahhhhh,,,, Please explain that,,,
maybe you should call me.?
Never mind,,, I'll call you.*


----------



## Doboy

BTW,,, thanks for those pics. 
Those trout make me drool!


----------



## NCbassattack

Still thinking on this Jerry. But no matter what, you and your lovely wife will always be our friends, and I promise to stay in touch.


----------



## fastwater

Always looked forward to reading your post NC. 
Sure wish you would reconsider!
But if you feel you have to...
...take care...
... and God Bless you and yours.


----------



## NCbassattack

Just had to take a break. Cooler heads prevail, as they say. Doboy, saw an episode of "GYPSY ANGLER" today. They were fishing right there where we stayed! I could see the beach house on some shots. They caught red drum, and some nice cobia. Really good show.


----------



## T-180

Love the updates on the coast & it always makes me want to head down there. Those trout are fun to catch & wonderful table fare.


----------



## work2fish

Keep the reports coming. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chumthrower

NCbassattack said:


> The Fall blitz along our coast is really getting ramped up, and with cooler weather coming in this weekend, it will only get better! Now's the time, guys, so come on down and get in on the action. Spotted seatrout, red drum, flounder, stripers and everything else
> View attachment 248018
> View attachment 248018
> will be chewing for the next four to six weeks.


Heading for Ocracoke in a week


----------



## NCbassattack

More nice sea trout. You out to get into them at that time. Good luck.


----------



## NCbassattack

sorry bout the double there.


----------



## Doboy

SO Jer,,,,, when can 'WE' go down & fish/ follow these guys around????


----------



## NCbassattack

Jerry. Apparently we left too soon..More from Topsail.


----------



## NCbassattack

The sea trout are just killing it..


----------



## Doboy

NCbassattack said:


> Jerry. Apparently we left too soon..More from Topsail.
> View attachment 248670
> View attachment 248670


I/ WE always leave too soon!
Same deal last year,,,, 'catching' was stupid crazy the last day,,, Hook-up every cast!
This year
I Didn't get to fish the backwaters for reds,,,
Didn't get to night gig for flounder,,,,,
Didn't get to 'crab', net shrimp, snorkel for crabs & clams,,,, night fish for sharks.
DIDN'T even take the BOAT,,,,, 
Nobody else there to fish with! :<( :<( :<(

I need a month, not a week,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Doboy

NCbassattack said:


> The sea trout are just killing it..


Hey Jer,,, do me a favor?
I talked to a girl who was snorkeling a cove, who came out of the water with a VERY NICE bag FULL of clams,,,, & a BIG smile on her face!
*Is there a season, bag & size limit on them?*
(I figured that you just might know off-hand?)


----------



## Carpn

My parents were there last week . Said it was on fire . Lots of flounder , although most were short . They caught alot of pompano and sea mullet . 

Jerry , did you feel awkward asking to see her clams ?


----------



## NCbassattack

Doboy said:


> Hey Jer,,, do me a favor?
> I talked to a girl who was snorkeling a cove, who came out of the water with a VERY NICE bag FULL of clams,,,, & a BIG smile on her face!
> *Is there a season, bag & size limit on them?*
> (I figured that you just might know off-hand?)


Found that they have to be an inch thick, but didn't see anything about limits.


----------



## NCbassattack

Jerr.
next year we might wanna go a bit later. These from today.


----------



## Doboy

Carpn said:


> My parents were there last week . Said it was on fire . Lots of flounder , although most were short . They caught alot of pompano and sea mullet .
> 
> *Jerry , did you feel awkward asking to see her clams ?*


omg,,, Crack me up! Pert-near choked on my coffee!
Ahhh NO! Matter-a-fact
She 'easily' approached ME, & donated that info,,,,, & like I said,,,, with a VERY nice smile on her face!


----------



## Doboy

What you said, NCbassattack,,, "Later".

I wanted to go later,,,,, like last year,,,,, but as you know, wifeee had the first week off. (I really didn't want to leave her behind,,,, she COOKS too good! 
AND NOW, did you realize that there HASN'T been a hurricane hit down there since we left!?
& EVERYTHING IS as it should be!

IF I can get more fishermen to go, I'll rent the same place again,,,, later in the month.
I'd still have to check the NC MOON FAZE & tide calendar first.
I would love 2 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## OHMC 1st VP

Just returned from a week long camping/surf fishing trip to OBX...never found any specs, and really didn't light the world on fire. Several short flounder, bunch of small pompano, some pin fish, a blow toad, even caught a needle fish on a live finger mullet. Most important thing I caught this trip...was my wife! She hadn't camped with me for yrs, and had only ever fished the ocean on blue water from a charter a couple times. She is now HOOKED 

And here was her unique catch of the trip, called a Northern Star Gazer. She caught this chuckin' as stingsilver at some biter blues that were busting finger mullet within casting distance of the beach not 60yds from our campsite. She grabbed a rod and booked it down there only to come back with this thing:





  








IMAG3948




__
OHMC 1st VP


__
Nov 20, 2017




star gazer









  








IMAG3946




__
OHMC 1st VP


__
Nov 20, 2017




star gazer









  








IMAG3944




__
OHMC 1st VP


__
Nov 20, 2017




Star Gazer


----------



## NCbassattack

Never seen a stargazer caught that close inshore.Wow.
Most of the seatrout being caught are a bit south of where y'all were.


----------



## NCbassattack

I did some checking, and it appears that they seem to be more of them showing up close to shore, but mostly they are found in waters 120 feet deep and more. Also, they can bite, and deliver a stunning electric shock. So careful with them..


----------



## OHMC 1st VP

Yep...learned all that when I got home. Handled it carfully since it was an unknown species for me. I guess there is a big population of them in the deeper parts of the Chesapeake Bay... and the NC coast is the Southern end of their range.


----------



## NCbassattack

The sea trout bite continues to sizzle, even though cold fronts and snow buffet our region.


----------

